
Accelerating the Cloud with GPUs - a159482a
http://www.hpcwire.com/2014/05/16/accelerating-cloud-gpus/
======
a159482a
I think this experiment is exciting because it shows that (through the cloud)
it may increase access to GPUs as a more powerful computing resource since
GPUs can outperform supercomputers, but at a much cheaper cost.

